# removing carpet from mk3 jetta?



## cm123 (Jun 3, 2010)

im going to be repairing the floorboards on my mk3 jetta and want to know the proper way of removing the carpet.


----------



## cm123 (Jun 3, 2010)

bump


----------



## Dubitch (May 26, 2009)

When I took my carpet out of my mk3 golf, I simply had to remove the seats and then the center consol. The carpet has cut outs that go over the seat brackets so just some elbow greeze and some tough tugging and you can get it out. The carpet that's tucked under the dash should have a couple black clips that easly snap off. 
The whole process took me less than an hour  
Hope this helps.


----------

